# Preparing to stock the freezer...



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm getting ready to make my first bulk orders! My freezer is coming next Thursday and I've contacted a few meat processors 45 min away and this is what I've found...opinions on prices or thoughts on the diet balance would be appreciated:

Beef heart (mm): 60lb $40
Beef Liver sliced (om): 10lb $19 or Chicken livers (om): 20lb $14
Leg quarters (rmb): 40lb $23

The remaining, would be from a supplier in Dothan who delivers to my area once a month:

green tripe: 10lb $12
turkey necks (rmb): 30lb $30
chick necks(rmb): 40lb $16
ground turkey (mm): 20lb $29
ground quail (mm): 10lb $12

The above will give me enough RMB for two months, MM for 2.5 months and OM for like..ever.









I also should be able to get a hold of some pork heart/kidney/necks from the local Ag college for cheap...they slaughter about 30 hogs a month. Not quite sure of the prices yet, but they would be wholesale.

I've also located a meat processor in town who will give me beef marrow and venison bones.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Daaaaannng It takes me three trips in three directions and a delivery for that!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, I am intending to get my two on raw here shortly, that sounds like a lot of good stuff you got listed there, going to have to do my research that's for sure.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Soooo...we got our first bulk raw order today! 

40lb chicken backs
40lb chicken necks
6lbs ground quail 
30lbs turkey hearts

Anna was in puppy heaven!!! I have the box of turkey hearts sitting outside thawing with a bag of chicken necks. 










Lots of dead critters!










So, that's what 30lbs of turkey hearts look like....I laughed when I opened up the box!










Anna says "trick or treat! what is all this goodness!!!"










She was VERY interested in the ground quail!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, some great prices there, especially on ground quail! Wish I lived closer!









~Kristin


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I need to invest in a freezer when I move for law school! I would LOVE to be able to order in bulk like that and get Jerz on 100% raw (I'm over all of this kibble crap.)


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We inherited this one, but when we were looking we found several on Craig's list for under $150...and those were bigger than the one we got!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, I originally looked on craiglist for a small one under $100 but couldn't really find anything. With 2 roommates and a TINY apt. there just isn't the space right now, although I def. plan on feeding Jerz raw a few times a week. I've been slipping her raw scraps from my meat before I cook it to get her system used to it again, (although when John ran out of dog food for a day or two he just gave her a few quarters and said she was totally fine so that's encouraging!) First, though, I need to get her system stable since she got into the bag of cat food







and has awful diarhea all week.









I can't wait to move into my own place and only have to worry about making myself and the furkids happy and not roommates! UGH!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

She's still having kitty food poop? Poor Jerz!! 

How much longer do you have with the roommates?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, it seemed to be getting better but then was _horrible_ Sat. night so I started her on some boiled rice and ground turkey with pumpkin and yogurt. I should have done that from the beginning but I thought her system would relapse quicker than it did. Today's her second day on that mix and I am going to slowly introduce her kibble back and supplements back in over the next few days. 

I graduate from undergrad in the spring, so I still have another semester here but I'll be moving out at the end of May and then I'll be looking for my own place.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh, poor Jerz butt!! Silly Jerzy, kittyfood is for kitties!









I do not miss those days of roommates. I always had to have one to help with bills, but man, it was nice to have those certain quarters/semesters by myself! I never had two roommates though, I can only imagine the Drama Llama that that must be!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, it was a pain in the butt just to get them to agree to me having Jerz here for the rest of the semester. Roommates are nice for the bills down, but I don't think it'll be worth having to deal with a roommate (who'd prob. be a stranger) during my first year of law school.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh no! When my sis went to lawschool she had no roommates, just her cats. There's so much work/studying that first year especially, that she had no time for roommate drama!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: aubieOh no! When my sis went to lawschool she had no roommates, just her cats. There's so much work/studying that first year especially, that she had no time for roommate drama!


Yeah, my feelings exactly!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Or if you have siblings in the same area, room with them.. haha..

I am in Grad school as well and room with my 1st year sisters... hahaha.... saves on the drama.. but I seem to be missing a few more tops... hmm..


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

My sister (who just graduated from The Paul Mitchell School in Santa Barbara, CA) might move back to the east coast so she might move in with me. Considering I don't know where I will be, it's hard to plan ahead... we'll see!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh I know the feeling. Making long term plans while attending school is so hard, especially when it comes to housing.

I didn't know until July if I would be in the same area or not, so we had to make a quick decision when my sister got accepted out here for University too.

I totally understand. It's hard.

(Congrats to your sister).


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

I was so lucky with school. I stumbled into a roommate who was five years older (perpetual student), and we got this great place just outside town. Only one set of neighbors (Elderly couple who treated us like grandkids) and cheap rent. I had Shadow from the time I was seven, so it was really great to be able to bring her to school with me. She had some serious seperation anxiety that first year living with just my parents.


----------

